# All these dogs being stolen...



## Vindaloo (9 January 2015)

This is totally Facebook driven...

I am seeing posts every day of stolen or missing dogs, in fact the latest was of multiple dogs stolen from an address.

I've been out of the UK for the last four and a half years and am utterly gob smacked at the level of dog thefts/losses etc what the hell is going on?

Are these dogs wandering off? Are they stolen from gardens? I can't see how it can happen.  No one in their right mind would steal mine but I can see the appeal of a female pedigree I guess, but equally, we don't let them out of our sight do we?


----------



## GinaB (9 January 2015)

It's not pedigrees they're after. Any dog will do as bait 

Most commonly being stolen fr gardens, if left unattended outside shops and out of cars. It's heartbreaking. I'd be devastated if mine were taken.


----------



## Kaylum (10 January 2015)

Well last month two men tried to take a woman's dog she was walking, she kicked one of the men and luckily the dog got away. It was in the local news. It was a westie cross


----------



## Gowlane Bluebell (10 January 2015)

I am convinced my Greyhound was nearly taken from our large garden last Sunday. It was -4 outside, and I saw a highly suspicious van going very slowly along the lane. BUT the driver had the window down, and was really gawping into the whole garden. 
It then reversed up REALLY slowly, and tried to ''hide'' where we have tree's at our top gate.

I watched, from my kitchen and lounge, and then got the binoculars and managed to get the number plate.

They were there about 10 minutes. What TOTALLY freaked me out, is that they were watching ME with binoculars. They were obviously checking out security lighting / alarms. 

I went out there, having written down the van make and number plate, and asked them what they were up to. They said they had seen a bullfinch and were bird watching!!!  ( Inserts bullsh11 smiley )

I am in the Lincolnshire wolds. The van was a Silver high top Transit with number plate BAZ 6552. I reported it to the police who gave me an incident number. 

Facebook does do good in some ways, but it does create hysteria, and I only share dogs once I've looked at an original post. 
Some dogs are escaping, or running off, but there are dogs who are being stolen.


----------



## Clodagh (10 January 2015)

Our local copper tells us it is since the scrap for cash stopped, the people who used to get a nice income from that now steal dogs.


----------



## bonny (10 January 2015)

Gowlane Bluebell said:



			I am convinced my Greyhound was nearly taken from our large garden last Sunday. It was -4 outside, and I saw a highly suspicious van going very slowly along the lane. BUT the driver had the window down, and was really gawping into the whole garden. 
It then reversed up REALLY slowly, and tried to ''hide'' where we have tree's at our top gate.

I watched, from my kitchen and lounge, and then got the binoculars and managed to get the number plate.

They were there about 10 minutes. What TOTALLY freaked me out, is that they were watching ME with binoculars. They were obviously checking out security lighting / alarms. 

I went out there, having written down the van make and number plate, and asked them what they were up to. They said they had seen a bullfinch and were bird watching!!!  ( Inserts bullsh11 smiley )

I am in the Lincolnshire wolds. The van was a Silver high top Transit with number plate BAZ 6552. I reported it to the police who gave me an incident number. 

Facebook does do good in some ways, but it does create hysteria, and I only share dogs once I've looked at an original post. 
Some dogs are escaping, or running off, but there are dogs who are being stolen.
		
Click to expand...

There are 100's maybe 1000's of greyhounds being destroyed every year after they finish racing as there are no homes for them. They have no value and apart from a lucky few will not get to be someone's pet. Why would anyone want to steal yours ? All facebook is doing is spreading paranoia, dogs do wander off or get lost but I don't believe for a moment that there are men driving round in vans looking for dogs to steal.


----------



## Penny Less (10 January 2015)

Some dogs are stolen for use as bait in dog fighting


----------



## Orangehorse (10 January 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Some dogs are stolen for use as bait in dog fighting
		
Click to expand...

This is what I have heard, from someone who has a relative of my dog.  Strange men have been seen carrying large bags, going into gardens.  Trying to take terriers.  Gundogs have always been a target too.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2015)

bonny said:



			There are 100's maybe 1000's of greyhounds being destroyed every year after they finish racing as there are no homes for them. They have no value and apart from a lucky few will not get to be someone's pet. Why would anyone want to steal yours ? All facebook is doing is spreading paranoia, dogs do wander off or get lost but I don't believe for a moment that there are men driving round in vans looking for dogs to steal.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. The van driver could have been checking out the property for dubious purposes, but why would it be the dog, which is of no value?

Mind you, they'd have to be rubbish crooks, being so obvious and hanging about to chat. Bullfinches are pretty rare now. 

I run a charity dog Fb group and we have lots of lost/found posts. Many of the dogs believed to be stolen (& posted about everywhere..) turn up later having just wandered off.


----------



## Gowlane Bluebell (10 January 2015)

bonny said:



			There are 100's maybe 1000's of greyhounds being destroyed every year after they finish racing as there are no homes for them. They have no value and apart from a lucky few will not get to be someone's pet. Why would anyone want to steal yours ? All facebook is doing is spreading paranoia, dogs do wander off or get lost but I don't believe for a moment that there are men driving round in vans looking for dogs to steal.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm glad you're so convinced they were '' bird watching''!! I don't just have one Greyhound, but the one they were after looks very much like a collie cross. And she's not an old dog. 
I think that you would change your mind abruptly had it happened to you.


----------



## hairycob (10 January 2015)

Don't worry, they were far more likely to be burglars looking to rob your house or outbuildings.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2015)

hairycob said:



			Don't worry, they were far more likely to be burglars looking to rob your house or outbuildings.
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking the same but wasn't sure it was very reassuring!!


----------



## Equi (10 January 2015)

Personally i think that dog fighting and baiting and general animal cruelty has risen lately. Maybe due to the fact there is so little done about it (people walk free for it without even a fine) and the fact there is so much money to be gained from it.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



 I was thinking the same but wasn't sure it was very reassuring!! 

Click to expand...

Me too , I did not like to say it .


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2015)

equi said:



			Personally i think that dog fighting and baiting and general animal cruelty has risen lately. Maybe due to the fact there is so little done about it (people walk free for it without even a fine) and the fact there is so much money to be gained from it.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have evidence of that or is it just from internet/news stories? Genuine question, I'd be very interested to know if anyone's got any figures.


----------



## Equi (10 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			Do you have evidence of that or is it just from internet/news stories? Genuine question, I'd be very interested to know if anyone's got any figures. 

Click to expand...

Just from the amount of news stories and from what i know through rescues and the like. Figures would be interesting, i would love to know how many people were accused of abuse but got away scot free!


----------



## bonny (10 January 2015)

equi said:



			Just from the amount of news stories and from what i know through rescues and the like. Figures would be interesting, i would love to know how many people were accused of abuse but got away scot free!
		
Click to expand...

Back to the facebook sharing leading to paranoia !


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2015)

bonny said:



			Back to the facebook sharing leading to paranoia !
		
Click to expand...


Could well be. Your sources aren't in any way reliable Equi, numbers of news items etc doesn't really mean there's really an increase.


----------



## Equi (10 January 2015)

bonny said:



			Back to the facebook sharing leading to paranoia !
		
Click to expand...

Its not paranoia. Paranoia would be the fear that it might happen, this is actually it happening.


----------



## Equi (10 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			Could well be. Your sources aren't in any way reliable Equi, numbers of news items etc doesn't really mean there's really an increase.
		
Click to expand...

The cases from the rescues im in contact with speak for themselves.


----------



## MissMistletoe (10 January 2015)

The dog fighters are also targeting the free to a good home adverts, to get bait dogs.

The amount you see on Preloved is shocking


----------



## bonny (10 January 2015)

MissMistletoe said:



			The dog fighters are also targeting the free to a good home adverts, to get bait dogs.

The amount you see on Preloved is shocking 

Click to expand...

All of this is just guessing, I doubt anyone has ever advertised saying they wanted a bait dog ! There are lots of free dogs available but that only shows how many people buy a dog without thinking of the consequences. At the end of the day, if you want a free dog for dubious reasons there are a lot out there without resorting to driving around in a van looking for someone's pet to steal !


----------



## Equi (10 January 2015)

bonny said:



			All of this is just guessing, I doubt anyone has ever advertised saying they wanted a bait dog ! There are lots of free dogs available but that only shows how many people buy a dog without thinking of the consequences. At the end of the day, if you want a free dog for dubious reasons there are a lot out there without resorting to driving around in a van looking for someone's pet to steal !
		
Click to expand...

She means that the baiters look for the free to good home dogs, not advertise for them. And they are usually mutts, which is why they still need to scout about for dogs.


----------



## bonny (10 January 2015)

equi said:



			She means that the baiters look for the free to good home dogs, not advertise for them.
		
Click to expand...

How does she know ?


----------



## Smitty (10 January 2015)

I run a charity dog Fb group and we have lots of lost/found posts. Many of the dogs believed to be stolen (& posted about everywhere..) turn up later having just wandered off.[/QUOTE]

How fortunate.  



bonny said:



			There are 100's maybe 1000's of greyhounds being destroyed every year after they finish racing as there are no homes for them. They have no value and apart from a lucky few will not get to be someone's pet. Why would anyone want to steal yours ? All facebook is doing is spreading paranoia, dogs do wander off or get lost but I don't believe for a moment that there are men driving round in vans looking for dogs to steal.
		
Click to expand...

Not always in vans I grant you, sometimes cars, sometimes mopeds ... But then I spent a couple of years glued to Dog lost.

I have never adopted a greyhound, but I would imagine that the trainers are having to be more careful these days with the 'disposal' of the retirees or those that have not made the grade. 

Nearly 5 years ago now, bath cats and dogs home was broken into and 4 lurchers were stolen. I believe one was recovered during a rraid on a site a couple of weeks later, one according to a policeman I spoke to (because I was searching high and low for my terrier whom I believed and still to this day do, to be stolen) had a speed trial the next day and was straight on the boat to Ireland afterwards (where they are overrun with lurchers in rescue) and to my knowledge the others were never recovered.

Another lurcher was stolen from a garden in my area at around the same time and spotted by an amazing person 40 miles or so away, a couple of months later, who recognised it from dog lost, despite the fact its hair had been cut and dyed a different colour!

Lurchers are low value dogs and there are a lot in rescue.

A couple a few miles way from me lost their terrier on the river bank just as I did a few days after me.  We liaised for a few days until they got theirs back - it had gone from their view and a lady picked it up and took it home for her son where it slept on his bed for about a week until all the publicity and posters became a bit too much. 

Just last week a 16yo terrier got out of its garden in Newport and was later found dead in a ditch with all its feet taped together.

Basically, I believe that ANY dog has a value, be it bait dog, breeder, designer pet or sporting, and there are plenty of people out there, and always have been, who are prepared to procure them illegally and dispose of for profit, no matter how small.


IMO we should all be prepared for the day our animals go missing and have a decent description together with good clear photos for ID purposes. A microchip and tag don't always ensure your pets return.


----------



## Gowlane Bluebell (10 January 2015)

Smitty said:



			I run a charity dog Fb group and we have lots of lost/found posts. Many of the dogs believed to be stolen (& posted about everywhere..) turn up later having just wandered off.
		
Click to expand...

How fortunate.  



Not always in vans I grant you, sometimes cars, sometimes mopeds ... But then I spent a couple of years glued to Dog lost.

I have never adopted a greyhound, but I would imagine that the trainers are having to be more careful these days with the 'disposal' of the retirees or those that have not made the grade. 

Nearly 5 years ago now, bath cats and dogs home was broken into and 4 lurchers were stolen. I believe one was recovered during a rraid on a site a couple of weeks later, one according to a policeman I spoke to (because I was searching high and low for my terrier whom I believed and still to this day do, to be stolen) had a speed trial the next day and was straight on the boat to Ireland afterwards (where they are overrun with lurchers in rescue) and to my knowledge the others were never recovered.

Another lurcher was stolen from a garden in my area at around the same time and spotted by an amazing person 40 miles or so away, a couple of months later, who recognised it from dog lost, despite the fact its hair had been cut and dyed a different colour!

Lurchers are low value dogs and there are a lot in rescue.

A couple a few miles way from me lost their terrier on the river bank just as I did a few days after me.  We liaised for a few days until they got theirs back - it had gone from their view and a lady picked it up and took it home for her son where it slept on his bed for about a week until all the publicity and posters became a bit too much. 

Just last week a 16yo terrier got out of its garden in Newport and was later found dead in a ditch with all its feet taped together.

Basically, I believe that ANY dog has a value, be it bait dog, breeder, designer pet or sporting, and there are plenty of people out there, and always have been, who are prepared to procure them illegally and dispose of for profit, no matter how small.


IMO we should all be prepared for the day our animals go missing and have a decent description together with good clear photos for ID purposes. A microchip and tag don't always ensure your pets return.[/QUOTE]

Well said Smitty. Anyone who disbelieves my / anyone's Lurcher or Greyhound is not worth stealing needs to wake up. They will be used to course hares illegally for matches and betting. I'd rather be vigilant, and highly suspicious of an Irish number plated strange van with occupants watching me with binoculars, than living in a bubble of those who don't believe!


----------



## FionaM12 (10 January 2015)

Gowlane Bluebell said:



			p

Basically, I  I'd rather be vigilant, and highly suspicious of an Irish number plated strange van with occupants watching me with binoculars, than living in a bubble of those who don't believe!
		
Click to expand...

"Irish number plates"? Why? Because Irish people are more likely to be thieves?

I don't think anyone's claiming dog theft and cruelty doesn't exist, and isn't awful for those affected. I think the discussion was about whether they are on the increase or was that just a bit of an internet myth.


----------



## druid (10 January 2015)

Just to point out the Irish number plate thing is a complete red herring these days as with the new dvla database NI cars no longer get a new reg when bought on to the mainland permanently. I drive a NI car in east anglia and don't plan on stealing any dogs (in fact I have a double locked dog box to prevent my gundogs being pinched!)


----------



## planete (11 January 2015)

Message sent by Deborah Holman (Police, Sgt, Hampshire Country Watch)
Between 1645 and 2045 hours yesterday, 01/01/15 New Year's day, two black working cocker spaniels were stolen from their kennels on private land in the Beaulieu area. They are both black bitches with white on their chest area, one is 7 years old the the other 3 years old. If you should get offered these dogs or see them being offered for sale, or if you should see anything suspicious which may help our investigations please contact us on 101 and quote reference 4415000946

The above happened just over a week ago, obviously not a FB scare.  Two lurchers were stolen when thieves broke into their kennels two miles away from us before Christmas.  I do not remember hearing of dog thefts locally ten years ago.  I can't speak for the rest of the country of course.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 January 2015)

planete said:



			Message sent by Deborah Holman (Police, Sgt, Hampshire Country Watch)
Between 1645 and 2045 hours yesterday, 01/01/15 New Year's day, two black working cocker spaniels were stolen from their kennels on private land in the Beaulieu area. They are both black bitches with white on their chest area, one is 7 years old the the other 3 years old. If you should get offered these dogs or see them being offered for sale, or if you should see anything suspicious which may help our investigations please contact us on 101 and quote reference 4415000946

The above happened just over a week ago, obviously not a FB scare.  Two lurchers were stolen when thieves broke into their kennels two miles away from us before Christmas.  I do not remember hearing of dog thefts locally ten years ago.  I can't speak for the rest of the country of course.
		
Click to expand...

I remember dog thefts 10 years ago  I don't think they got much media attention though, and of course there were no online police reports or Facebook.


----------



## Equi (11 January 2015)

bonny said:



			How does she know ?
		
Click to expand...

Because a documentary recently interviewed a dog fighter who SAID this. It was on Ch4. look it up.


----------



## 2Greys (11 January 2015)

Sounds scary hopefully they won't be back.

My friend told me of a lady she knows that had adopted 2 saluki lurchers (so both neutered) that was broken into & her dogs stolen. I've been told theives often want the sighthounds for hunting /gambling on. 


Think some are stolen for breeding, sell on or even kidnap &  ransom to get your dog back. Dogfighting is awful, probably even worse if you'd given your  dog away naively than stolen.


----------



## MissMistletoe (11 January 2015)

equi said:



			Because a documentary recently interviewed a dog fighter who SAID this. It was on Ch4. look it up.
		
Click to expand...

Also, our local feed shops/pet stores have put notices up on their notice boards warning people not to offer dogs/cats free to a good home for that very reason ^^^^


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 January 2015)

Dogs are being stolen there is no doubt about that but there is also fb hysteria as well, last night someone said on fb someone had knocked on their door asking to see their dogs, they said they were from the RSPCA but obviously wasnt, this was in Liverpool. There was the usual response of fear and sharing until someone started asking the poster questions like did you report this to the police etc, immediately the original poster shut down her page, so people are deliberately making hoax posts to get a response and stir people up.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 January 2015)

It's just as well that dogs don't have manes,  isn't it?

Alec.


----------



## Honey08 (11 January 2015)

Isn't it Alec!  After being out in that wind and on seeing my hair I believe I may be stolen tonight!

Channel Four made a "documentary".  It wants viewers and ratings.  It won't pick the non shocking ones to interview...

90% of what you read from Facebook that is shared from random people you've never encountered is created for the buzz of watching it spread.

I'm involved with a few rescues.  I've not seen a dog that has been involved in dog fighting ever.  I've seen many battered and hurt or starved by stupid owners, lots of cruelty cases, but most are simply dumped in reasonable condition by numpties who didn't plan how to look after a dog when they bought it.

Both of my cats were free to good home cats from Preloved.  Their previous owner (who rescued them when the local rescues didn't take them as it was full) vetted me and our home.  We haven't yet killed them!  Charging a few quid won't really make a difference if the seller is an idiot.

Personally I would never leave my dogs outside a shop or pub, never leave them unattended in my garden (I know they'd get out somehow anyway).  They are part of my family and I do everything I can to safeguard them.

I've had dogs over 30 years and have hundreds of friends and acquaintances with dogs yet I've never met anyone who had a dog stolen.  I'm a huge panicer, but this one doesn't set me off!


----------



## MissMistletoe (11 January 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			It's just as well that dogs don't have manes,  isn't it?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha Alec!! Indeed it is!

Honey08 makes a good point really, about not leaving your dogs unnatended (which is common sense anyway)

Anyway,am happy to report that both Lurchers currently 'plait free' and unscathed after lounging on the sofa all afternoon. One does have goose poo on her face though!


----------



## Aru (12 January 2015)

Unidentified road traffic accidents on escapies  likely make up a large proportion of the missing dogs as well. We get plenty in without any details (dead and alive)and not everyone thinks to ring all the vets in the surrounding areas.Council clears up a lot as well.no collar with tags and no microchip chip(or not properly checked..not sure if council co&#314;lecters would even be able to check for a chip!)means no way to contact owners.

Plenty of people just keep strays without looking properly for owners as well esp friendly small dogs .we often find microchips in "strays" but sadly few are registered correctly to get them home.

working dogs get stolen for selling on as well.lurchers etc are workers to some people.

puppy farming always needs new breeding bitches as well so an entire female who looks the part is attractive.
In the country esp in sheep areas shooting and disposing of wandering dogs is not uncommon either.

I do think unattended dogs escape more often than are stolen though.


----------



## planete (12 January 2015)

"puppy farming always needs new breeding bitches as well so an entire female who looks the part is attractive."

My bitches have "neutered" written on their tags.


----------



## Teaselmeg (12 January 2015)

Over the last 10 or so years I know of 2 incidences of dog theft to people I 'know'. One had their kennels broken into and their spaniels stolen, they got them back after months of searching. The other one had a van pull up in the distance and they called and whistled and produced a lurcher themselves and my friend's very friendly lurcher ran over to play with their dog and was bundled into the van and gone. She got him back about 2 weeks later, he was on a traveller site.

The owner of a Lurcher rescue know, regularly warns people not to put their dogs for free on Gumtree etc,  she has seen the consequences.


----------



## paulineh (12 January 2015)

I was riding the other day in my local woods and came across some people that asked us to keep our eyes out for a Golden Lab that had gone missing. While talking to them they had a phone call. Someone had found the dog a mile away. It was just wondering around. 

My feelings are that if you can not keep an eye on your dog while out then it should be on a lead.

Twenty years ago I had my working Springer stolen from my yard. In those days there was no FB or other means of advertising on the internet. We had a phone call saying where the dog was but as it was a gypsy site the police would not go in. I never did see my dog again.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 January 2015)

My JRT disappeared before Christmas, she is a farm ratting dog and was outside with me at about 10pm one evening, we were cleaning everything up after the sale, I could hear her ratting in the yard but when it came to coming in time, she was nowhere to be seen. 

I don't know what happened to her, we probably never will find out. We had taken all of the dogs out of the way for the farm sale, mostly because we have two well bred gun dogs and you always get dubious types knocking about at sales. 

It's a bit strange, she was 8years old and a very streetwise JRT - she knew her way around and wasn't stupid, it is not like her to wonder off or get stuck, but the farm has been gone over with a fine tooth comb and she isn't there. Unfortunately, much as I love her, you wouldn't be pinching her to sell on - she is a scruffy little farm dog with a bit of a bad attitude. I really hope she didn't get stolen by anyone wanting to use her for bait, but all I will ever do is hope for her to come home.


----------



## FionaM12 (12 January 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			My JRT disappeared before Christmas, she is a farm ratting dog and was outside with me at about 10pm one evening, we were cleaning everything up after the sale, I could hear her ratting in the yard but when it came to coming in time, she was nowhere to be seen. 

I don't know what happened to her, we probably never will find out. We had taken all of the dogs out of the way for the farm sale, mostly because we have two well bred gun dogs and you always get dubious types knocking about at sales. 

It's a bit strange, she was 8years old and a very streetwise JRT - she knew her way around and wasn't stupid, it is not like her to wonder off or get stuck, but the farm has been gone over with a fine tooth comb and she isn't there. Unfortunately, much as I love her, you wouldn't be pinching her to sell on - she is a scruffy little farm dog with a bit of a bad attitude. I really hope she didn't get stolen by anyone wanting to use her for bait, but all I will ever do is hope for her to come home.
		
Click to expand...

 I hope she turns up. That's so sad.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



 I hope she turns up. That's so sad.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, or she was found by a nice family who think she is a stray because she had been ratting and was filthy, and they haven't seen my missing posters so are looking after her. 

More than anything I just hope she hasn't met a bad ending, she is such a wonderful trusting little dog and I love her to bits.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 January 2015)

RTE,  your predicament has never been mine,  and I pray that it never is.  You'll have turned the place in-side-out,  obviously,  but it wouldn't surprise me were you to find your wee girl,  closer to home than you think.  It's the 'not knowing' which is so dreadful,  I'd imagine.

Even though the lost dog is a terrier (bloody things!),  you have my sympathy.

Alec. x


----------



## Amymay (12 January 2015)

It's a huge concern of mine.


----------



## shannonandtay (12 January 2015)

Just a few years ago our local paper reported that organised dog fights was a very real problem in my area and that the local dog wardens were struggling to cope, it didn't mention if ordinary pet dogs were being used as bait, but would I put it past these nasty individuals, no I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 January 2015)

I've just heard that my friend who lives a couple of miles away also lost her JRT the same evening. So it's either a huge coincidence, or the worst of my fears. I'm completely heartbroken.


----------



## RhaLoulou (12 January 2015)

I would never leave my dog unattended, I only ever leave her locked in the car if I can see her while I run an errand. She is a mongrel, so no monetary value, but she is an attractive dog and has always solicited interest and not just from people who want to give her a pat, it's always makes me grip her lead tight!


----------



## WelshD (12 January 2015)

I don't think the craze for 'designer' dogs helps. Previously people who wanted to spend good money on a dog did some research in to the traits they needed (working dog, show dog etc) and selected accordingly. 

These days more people seem willing to spend money on pets which has led to an explosion of undesirables (of all walks of life) round here at least who are making a killing selling dogs with snazzy 'breed' names (the list of which seems evergrowing) that have no breeding history or registration which at the end of the day only needs two unneutered canines of recognisable breed to produce. Half a day of trawling parks and streets would no doubt throw up two candidates and then not too many months later you could pocket a couple of grand or more


----------



## Red-1 (13 January 2015)

Hate to throw the cat amongst the pigeons, but a while back, on TV (but don't remember the channel) I was watching a program where health inspectors or Trading Standards or similar were inspecting the meat in curries in some lower priced establishments, and found it was dog. I think the dog replaced lamb. The source of the dogs was unknown. I guess it *could* be cheaper than lamb though. It was in the UK. I guess the taste of curry would disguise the type of meat.

I only have chicken curry now rather than horse/beef or lamb/dog.


----------



## bonny (13 January 2015)

Red-1 said:



			Hate to throw the cat amongst the pigeons, but a while back, on TV (but don't remember the channel) I was watching a program where health inspectors or Trading Standards or similar were inspecting the meat in curries in some lower priced establishments, and found it was dog. I think the dog replaced lamb. The source of the dogs was unknown. I guess it *could* be cheaper than lamb though. It was in the UK. I guess the taste of curry would disguise the type of meat.

I only have chicken curry now rather than horse/beef or lamb/dog.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, I thought it was paranoid that people think dogs are stolen as so called bait dogs but you've hit a higher bar with the idea that dogs are stolen to go in curries !


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2015)

Red-1 said:



			Hate to throw the cat amongst the pigeons, but a while back, on TV (but don't remember the channel) I was watching a program where health inspectors or Trading Standards or similar were inspecting the meat in curries in some lower priced establishments, and found it was dog. I think the dog replaced lamb. The source of the dogs was unknown. I guess it *could* be cheaper than lamb though. It was in the UK. I guess the taste of curry would disguise the type of meat.

I only have chicken curry now rather than horse/beef or lamb/dog.
		
Click to expand...




bonny said:



			Blimey, I thought it was paranoid that people think dogs are stolen as so called bait dogs but you've hit a higher bar with the idea that dogs are stolen to go in curries !
		
Click to expand...

And there starts another internet scare story...


----------



## Red-1 (13 January 2015)

I can't remember which TV program it was, but did a quick Google and found a load of responses, this being one from the Telegraph... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...8347/Was-dog-put-in-an-Indian-lamb-curry.html 

And this one about cats from the Independent.. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ered-near-manchesters-curry-mile-9674567.html

Daily Mail... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Thailand-s-dog-meat-trade.html#ixzz3HSuHY3KR

So, it looks like a daily paper scare too, although it was the TV I first saw it on.


----------



## bonny (13 January 2015)

Red-1 said:



			I can't remember which TV program it was, but did a quick Google and found a load of responses, this being one from the Telegraph... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...8347/Was-dog-put-in-an-Indian-lamb-curry.html 

And this one about cats from the Independent.. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ered-near-manchesters-curry-mile-9674567.html

Daily Mail... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Thailand-s-dog-meat-trade.html#ixzz3HSuHY3KR

So, it looks like a daily paper scare too, although it was the TV I first saw it on.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll need to do a bit better than that with your detective work ! One is a story from Thailand, one about cat's heads and one about an unidentified meat in an Indian takeaway ! Hardly evidence of dogs being stolen to eat .....


----------



## Tiffany (13 January 2015)

I'm amazed at how many dogs are being stolen. Some from gardens, house break ins, when being walked or if they get away from owner and then caught by an opportunist thief.
The thought of them being used for bait is heart breaking.


----------



## FionaM12 (14 January 2015)

Tiffany said:



			I'm amazed at how many dogs are being stolen. Some from gardens, house break ins, when being walked or if they get away from owner and then caught by an opportunist thief.
The thought of them being used for bait is heart breaking.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know so many dogs are stolen though? Genuine question. I see stories on Facebook saying a dog's been stolen, but often the outcome is it turns up nearby, clearly having wandered off. I'm involved with a local dog charity and through my involvement follow lost and found dog cases, and haven't yet actually come across a case of a dog which had definitely been stolen.

I'm NOT saying it never happens, and it must be awful for the owners when it does.  It's just that when people say it happens a lot, I have to say that's not my experience.


----------



## Smitty (14 January 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			How do you know so many dogs are stolen though? Genuine question. I see stories on Facebook saying a dog's been stolen, but often the outcome is it turns up nearby, clearly having wandered off. I'm involved with a local dog charity and through my involvement follow lost and found dog cases, and haven't yet actually come across a case of a dog which had definitely been stolen.

I'm NOT saying it never happens, and it must be awful for the owners when it does.  It's just that when people say it happens a lot, I have to say that's not my experience.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to forget Facebook and look at Its Been Nicked (where you need a crime number to post) and Dog lost. 

I really have no idea if theft is on the increase, proportional to say 50 years ago, but I remember my mum telling me that she never put the dogs names on their tags as people could call them away.

Were not dogs reputedly taken for vivisection in 'the old days'?  I think the Indian/Chinese restuaraunt thing has been going forever, but are are the proprietors of such going to risk their licences in the event of a spot check by the authorities?

What I do think has happened is that with the internet it is now dead easy to make people instantly aware that your dog is missing - and the people up at my yard tend to put on Facebook that they have just had a cup of tea, never mind their dog has gone missing for a couple of hours - whereas a few years ago you would have relied on newspaper coverage, adverts and word of mouth, and by the time all that had been put into place, any dog that had merely wandered off would likely have returned.

I lost my very nasty, muzzled terrier whilst walking him 5 mins from my house. He was just in front of me and then i lost sight of him when the pathway curved. That was 5 years ago now and there has never been any word of him. I'm 99% sure he nipped under a chain link fence into some industrial units where there is a lorry park and also the usual suspects collect scrap there. 

He was a rescue dog and very good looking - I always had a feeling he would be pinched. There are not many 'plain' dogs on Dog lost!!


----------



## Nudibranch (17 January 2015)

Red-1 said:



			Hate to throw the cat amongst the pigeons, but a while back, on TV (but don't remember the channel) I was watching a program where health inspectors or Trading Standards or similar were inspecting the meat in curries in some lower priced establishments, and found it was dog. I think the dog replaced lamb. The source of the dogs was unknown. I guess it *could* be cheaper than lamb though. It was in the UK. I guess the taste of curry would disguise the type of meat.

I only have chicken curry now rather than horse/beef or lamb/dog.
		
Click to expand...

Chicken curry? Ive heard cat is almost indistinguishable


----------



## hairycob (17 January 2015)

Oh gosh, if you looked into some of the exposes on "unfit for human consumption" chicken making it's way into the catering industry you would probably never have chicken curry again!


----------

